# dubbing a roosters comb question



## ColumbiaSC. (Nov 25, 2005)

How and with what should I use? How old is too old? We have a game rooster that is about 6 months old and should have done it sooner I guess. His comb is full and large now. I heard about a friend that does it with sharp scissors and then coats the comb with either sugar or flower to stop the bleeding. 
Any ideas would be great, thanks in advance.


----------



## ColumbiaSC. (Nov 25, 2005)

http://ultimatefowl.wordpress.com/2009/01/22/dubbing/

What do you think? I am thinking I'm in good shape for the shape I'm in,haha
We need good scissors, not the dollar general type. I saw blood stop at the feed store yesterday.


----------



## ColumbiaSC. (Nov 25, 2005)

This rooster is a Bantam OEG about 6 months or so, almost mature.


----------



## mommagoose_99 (Jan 25, 2005)

Just wondering, why do you want to do that to your rooster? Are you going to fight him or what? Around here it happens naturally when the roosters get frostbite but I never intentionally disfigure an animal. What do you do it for?
Linda


----------



## ColumbiaSC. (Nov 25, 2005)

We show our chickens,, 4-H and they must be dubbed to quallify to show.
The only fights we have are pecking order for the top roost in the hen house, it does get ugly at times!


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Yes it is still required to show. Sharp scissors and blood stop should work fine. 

Hope he gets a prize!


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

I have a bunch of single combed roosters. In the future, I've been contemplating dubbing them at a young age because here in MI, frostbite gets bad and it looks so painful.  I don't show so I didn't figure it would be a problem.


----------



## hugh (Apr 22, 2009)

Columbia said:


> This rooster is a Bantam OEG about 6 months or so, almost mature.


We did 3 this afternoon. They were all spring chicks. Its a little bloody, so don't wear white. Now that its colder they don't bleed as bad. My sons in 4H so he holds and I cut. Pull the wattle down alittle so you can trim up close. 

My son had the only oeg that was dubed in the county fair last year and he did win. 

good luck


----------



## JasoninMN (Feb 24, 2006)

> I have a bunch of single combed roosters. In the future, I've been contemplating dubbing them at a young age because here in MI, frostbite gets bad and it looks so painful. I don't show so I didn't figure it would be a problem.


Frostbite is painful, I have had it and I dub my birds combs for this reason. I think its far crueler to have them freeze, decompose of the body and then finally fall off. Its never bothered my birds much when I have done it. I do it when they are young. Also if you have large combed hens like leghorns you can count on the dubbed hens to produce better in cold weather, especially if frost bite is an issue with the other hens.


----------



## ColumbiaSC. (Nov 25, 2005)

thinking we may try this, maybe this weekend,, busy but may have time.. thanks for the input everybody!


----------



## Judy in IN (Nov 28, 2003)

A guy I know uses tin snips to dub his birds.

He claims that they bleed less.


----------



## TwoAcresAndAGoat (Jul 19, 2003)

"Columbia,SC. 
I googled a site
http://ultimatefowl.wordpress.com/2009/01/22/dubbing/ "

The above site is not a show dub.

Look at this site for a good discussion on Old English Bantam and Modern Game Bantam dubbing.


----------



## ColumbiaSC. (Nov 25, 2005)

TwoAcresAndAGoat said:


> "Columbia,SC.
> I googled a site
> http://ultimatefowl.wordpress.com/2009/01/22/dubbing/ "
> 
> ...


?????


----------

